# Bionic Root and 4G Phobia



## sumikefu (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought two Bionics on release day. I decided to root one the next day using Petes "one click". After that my 4G stopped working. Long story short it had to be returned because it was "defective". I somehow feel that the rooting caused this to happen. Now I'm afraid to root and lose 4G. I've looked at screenshots of rooted bionics and only have 3G on the status bar. Any comments?


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I am rooted and have better 4g than I did on my Tbolt.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Rooted. Deodexed and themed. I have 4G. No issues. 
Could be as simple as you're not in a good coverage area or you mistakenly turned on 3G only.


----------



## sumikefu (Jul 29, 2011)

i spent over 2 hours with big red troubleshooting it and i am living in a city that has 4g. finally got a new one. ill give it one more go and root it!


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I know there was a small batch of Bionics that had 4g problems. They had problems both rooted and unrooted if I recall correctly. So I don't think it's root related. Maybe you'll have better luck with this one. Good luck!


----------



## sumikefu (Jul 29, 2011)

SUCCESS!!! Thanks guys! I felt indestructible when it came to doing shit with my droid x... now im working my confidence up again i guess lol.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Good job bro.....


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Rooted/debloated and no problems with 4g here.


----------

